# [gelöst] download j2sdk-1_4_2_16-linux-i586.bin

## uhai

Hallo, 

Newby braucht wieder Schubs...

Ich möchte gerne eclipse installieren und emerge bricht immer ab bei j2sdk-1_4_2_16.

Mit emerge -v erhalte ich folgende Meldung:

```
!!! dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.16 has fetch restriction turned on.

!!! This probably means that this ebuild's files must be downloaded

!!! manually.  See the comments in the ebuild for more information.

 * Please download j2sdk-1_4_2_16-linux-i586.bin from:

 * http://javashoplm.sun.com/ECom/docs/Welcome.jsp?StoreId=22&PartDetailId=j2sdk-1.4.2_16-oth-JPR&SiteId=JSC&TransactionId=noreg

 * (first select 'Accept License', then click on 'self-extracting file'

 * under 'Linux Platform - Java(TM) 2 SDK, Standard Edition')

 * and move it to /usr/portage/distfiles
```

Also habe ich das so gemacht, download von angegebener Adresse und das file in /usr/portage/distfile verschoben. Leider erhalte ich mit 

```
emerge eclipse
```

 immer noch den gleichen Fehler wie vorher...

Wie kann ich die Installation jetzt fortsetzen, so daß j2sdk-1_4_2_16 von portage erkannt wird?

UweLast edited by uhai on Fri Oct 12, 2007 1:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

versuch das ganze mal in den Ordner /usr/portage/distfiles/ zu schieben.

----------

## uhai

 :Embarassed:  mein Fehler, genau dort habe ich es hingeschoben, nur den Pfad oben habe ich falsch abgeschrieben...

Das klappt nicht...

----------

## s.hase

Den Dateinamen nochmal genau geprüft? Auch wirklich genau die verlangte Version runtergeladen? Wenn ja guck Dir mal die Dateirechte und Besitzer an. Kannst ja mal mit chown den Besitzer und die Gruppe auf portage bzw. root ändern (falls es nicht eh schon so ist).

----------

## Necoro

Würde darauf tippen, dass du die falsche datei runtergeladen hast. Stell sicher, dass du in der Kategorie "Linux Platform - Java(TM) 2 SDK, Standard Edition 1.4.2_16" das "self-extracting file" erwischst  :Smile: ... (nicht den Haken und denn "Download" klicken sondern sofort auf den "self-extracting file"-link draufklicken) ...

Zu mindestens funktioniert es damit bei mir gerade =)...

----------

## uhai

@ necoro:

So habe ichs gemacht...

@ s.hase:

die Rechte warens... jetzt funzts

Danke für den Hinweis.

Uwe

----------

